
Show HN: List of crypto currency activity on Reddit and Twitter - wiemee
https://www.coinshilling.com
======
axpence
Can you share some insight into how you are counting mentions of coins on
Reddit? For example, the coin Golem has the potential for overlap with the
character Golem in Lord of the Rings. Are you browsing a pre-set number of
subreddits?

Likewise would love some clarity on how you're collecting twitter stream data
and properly tagging the data to a respective coin--are you using preset tags?

Would love to see an API endpoint for this type of thing. Kudos!

------
wiemee
I've built a tool that keeps track of the activity of top30 crypto coins on
Reddit and Twitter. Looking for some feedback!

~~~
sharemywin
Would be cool to add sentiment analysis to this.

[https://konghq.com/blog/list-of-20-sentiment-analysis-
apis/](https://konghq.com/blog/list-of-20-sentiment-analysis-apis/)

Also, would be cool to have an api and/or historical data.

I've been looking at a way to build a crypto trading bot based on sentiment
analysis as well as price movement.

~~~
sharemywin
might want to add some of the forums

ie. Golem:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1655002.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1655002.0)

worldcoinindex has discussion links on a lot of their coin pages

~~~
wiemee
Nice interesting, will look at that!

------
revx
I don't understand what the time scale is here. Bitcoin is down by 18% ...
over what?

~~~
wiemee
The percentages on the homepage are the last hour compared to the hour before.

------
fiatjaf
More activity means more people posting memes, fake rumors and "to the moon"
kind of stuff. Do not underestimate human stupidity.

~~~
wiemee
More people posting memes about a coin, might indicate more interest in that
coin. Which might say a thing about the exchange rate.

Check this image for example:
[http://coinshilling.com/images/demograph.jpg](http://coinshilling.com/images/demograph.jpg)

------
sharemywin
you should offer a free account to collect emails. maybe track one coin for
free. with a daily highlight email or something.

~~~
wiemee
Thanks, will think about that!

